# BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!



## kinglsey (31. August 2011)

*BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*

Heyho guten morgen gute nacht oder so O.o

hab da nen kleines Problem..hab vor kurzem win 7 neu aufgesetzt bc2 neu installiert...updates geladen alles wunderbar...nu wollte ich aber mit Fraps Videos aufnehmen. Das Prob is...immer wenn ich Fraps zuerst starte und dann BC2 dann startet BC2 nicht. Da geht dann nurn weißer Bildschirm auf und dann gehts wieder aus. Hilfe?!

Lg Kingsley


----------



## kinglsey (31. August 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*

Keiner der irgend ne idee hat?


----------



## -Phoenix- (31. August 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*

Was passiert denn wenn du erst BC2 startest und dann Fraps?

lg.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. August 2011)

Habe das selbe Prob. ich musste erst Bfbc2 und dann Fraps starten damit es geht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (1. September 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*

Versuche es mit einer aktuellen Version von Fraps.


----------



## kinglsey (1. September 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn du erst BC2 startest und dann Fraps?
> 
> lg.



dann kackts bei mir nach ner halben stunde oder so ab...


----------



## kinglsey (1. September 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Versuche es mit einer aktuellen Version von Fraps.


 
hab ich^^


----------



## Takei Naodar (1. September 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*

Es liegt wahrscheinlich an Punkbuster..... spiel auf nem Server ohne PB, es wird nicht abstürzen ^^


----------



## Nico Bellic (1. September 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*



kinglsey schrieb:


> hab ich^^


Bei manchen Spielen funktioniert Fraps auch, wenn man das Spiel minimiert und dann Fraps aktiviert.

Edit: Ups, sorry. Gibts ja schon...


----------



## kinglsey (1. September 2011)

*AW: BAD COMPANY 2 startet nicht wenn FRAPS läuft!*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Es liegt wahrscheinlich an Punkbuster..... spiel auf nem Server ohne PB, es wird nicht abstürzen ^^


 
dann kann ich ja gleich aufn cheater server gehn


----------

